# What size loft



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Hi looking at getting a few pigeons liking about 12 birds what sort of size should loft would I need thanks in advance


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Diezel111 said:


> Hi looking at getting a few pigeons liking about 12 birds what sort of size should loft would I need thanks in advance


most people say 2 square feet per bird
i guess if u dont add on more birds a 8 by 4 should be fine


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

once you into pigoen and the pigeon start breeding before you know it you have ten time of what you started in a year time so i say 8 by 8 by 8 just to start! it a good side and you dont have to cut much wood , wood penal come 4 by 8 by 1/2 or 3/4 and lumber come 8,10,12, feet long


----------

